# Well, Time to Introduce Myself



## Crimson Ghost (Sep 23, 2006)

Greetings. Guess I should stop lurking and Introduce myself. I am The Crimson Ghost . Been studying various methods of combat since I was a kid, starting out with plain ole Greco-Roman(Being the runt of 4 boys ya GOTTA learn to wrestle!), eventually through my uncle mixing in some Judo, and through my father Tae Kwon Do. Had to give up TKD as it personally became impractical due to my Powerlifting ambitions, which didn't mesh with the needed speed and flexibility it takes to be good at the Art. Picked up Boxing which i've since practiced for about 5 years.Not yet well rounded, maybe someday.

Flash foreward to currently. Powerlifting ambitions now tucked away and retired, a new plethora of goals have been set. One of which is to dedicate a balance of my fitness persuits between weightlifting for purely health reasons and once again return to Martial Arts, also for Health reasons and for the challenge. Not to mention regaining speed and flexibility would be nice. 

Now that the obligatory MA background stuff is outa the way, let's get on with the other stuff. I'm 24, a College student(AutoCAD and gen. math right now with the aim of learning Mechanical Engineering as well as Fire Sciences), as well as a Trades Apprentice(Even more schoolwork). Hobbies are sports, muscle cars, training, 4X4's, music(Especially Hardcore/Punk Rock, where my name comes from), tats, ect. Glad to be a part of your forums.

BTW, the Arts i'm currently looking to take up are Kajukenbo and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome..My kind avitar and name...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 24, 2006)

welcome to MT! Nice to see another intelegent new member!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Looks like you have quite a resume when it comes to grappling arts, and we look forward to hearing about your experiences.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to mt and remember not to drink that water. It makes you sick. lol

You said you are doing fire sciences. What exactly do you do/watn to become if you need to take that class?


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks again all! 

Grenadier, thanks. My experiences while interesting, are just part of my path to learning and improving. Compared to others who LIVE and compete Grappling/MMA/Wrestling/Judo ect, my resume is pretty plain IMO. 

KenpoSterre, I am taking Fire Sciences in the hopes of possibly if I work hard enough becoming a Firefighter. The flipside, Mech Engineering, is my backup plan.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 24, 2006)

Qapla and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## donna (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi nice to meet you


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 25, 2006)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Thanks again all!
> 
> Grenadier, thanks. My experiences while interesting, are just part of my path to learning and improving. Compared to others who LIVE and compete Grappling/MMA/Wrestling/Judo ect, my resume is pretty plain IMO.
> 
> KenpoSterre, I am taking Fire Sciences in the hopes of possibly if I work hard enough becoming a Firefighter. The flipside, Mech Engineering, is my backup plan.




Oh cool! At first I thought you were learning to make thigns out of fire and I was like "What?????????" But that makes sense. Firefighters are cool.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome onboard


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting, crimson ghost!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks again folks!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

Ave.
Like your avatar, BTW.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

I want your Skull LOL 
Sean


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome, Crimson Ghost!   Best of luck on your journey :asian:


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Oct 1, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> Ave.
> Like your avatar, BTW.


 
Ave! 



Touch Of Death said:


> I want your Skull LOL
> Sean


 
Gotta have you on my wall gotta have you on my wall cause I want your skulls, I need your skulls! 



Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome, Crimson Ghost! Best of luck on your journey :asian:


 
Thank ya kindle, ma'am!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

